# unidentified operating system



## mishpao17 (Feb 13, 2008)

how can i erase or remove on my operating system chooser the unidentified operating system?

i install XP on my computer, then after i installed it and reboot my pc, an operating system chooser appeared.

"
MICROSOFT WINDOWS XP
Unidentified Operating System on Drive c:

choose what you want to open."

how can i remove the "unidentified OS??"

pls help from you experts.


----------



## Intel_man (Feb 13, 2008)

Can you show a screenshot of your desktop problem? That will really help.


----------



## Homenet (Feb 13, 2008)

You can get rid of that by doing this>

Start > control panel > system > advanced > startup and recovery [settings] > click the edit button and remove the line that says unidentified operating system etc etc. then save the file (boot.ini) and reboot, should be gone now.


----------



## BluePlum (Feb 13, 2008)

Hell need a camera for the screenshot tho. Since he wont be in windows


----------

